# Career change paramedic to LEO



## MEDICSE (Mar 8, 2014)

Just looking for some advice. I`ve been a Paramedic for 5 years, in EMS for a total of 8 years and a call firefighter for the past 3 years. I started in EMS when I was 20 years old to build my resume for LEO but got stuck in ems. I`ve worked as an armed guard part time for a little bit as well. So my question is what is my best avenue to advance my career. Reserve Intermittent academy or getting a criminal justice degree? Any other advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Great Bay Police Test


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Hush said:


> Great Bay Police Test


This^^^^^ Or pick another state that you may want to live in. Otherwise you could be like me...stuck in campus police/reserve never gonna get full time hell for 11 years wanting desperately to leave the state but pushing 40, saddled with a house, aging parents and a less than supportive spouse that doesn't want to leave. Go while you can...


----------



## MEDICSE (Mar 8, 2014)

My wifes a full time firefighter...no dice on moving, I would if I could. But I will look into the great baypolice test. To tell you the truth, a campus job would be better then working for a private ambulance company. Its not the firefighter gig sitting in A recliner all day watching backdraft.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Reserve Academy is good but there are a ton of people who graduate, don't find work and their training expires. Just about every non vet my PD has hired recently has at least an Associates degree. I think between the two options college is the way to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

LawMan3 said:


> Move south or west.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah but if you move south or west you'll be missing out on all the fun of being able to legally upskirt. Think hard about this decision


----------

